
Bay Area Airbnb Hosts Get Less Than They Bargained for During the Big Game - adenadel
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/05/bay-area-airbnb-hosts-get-less-than-they-bargained-for-during-the-big-game/
======
mooreds
The real point is that sharing economy (horrible name, better name is "access
economy") allows for car greater elasticity of supply, which means that the
economy just got more efficient (in microeconomic terms).

That's great news for consumers of such services as lodging.

